# "I need help about "Gas well Completion



## Mr.Saykoo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

i need help about that topic and want to know the difference between 
OIL an Gas completion............THX anyway


----------



## احمد العروشي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

i think the primary difference between oil and gas comletion are the material 
used in the treatment production string where the basic in the design its the control with the problem occuring by wet gases opposite oil.


i hope help you with some information 
thanks


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

FROM GOOGLE SEARCH
GAS COMPLETION IN THIS PAGES​ 
CLICK HERE​ 
FROM GOOGLE SEARCH
OIL COMPLETION IN THIS PAGES​ 
CLICK HERE

Gas well Completion 
click here
click here
click here
click here

THANK YOU​


----------

